# Saturday bombing in Oklahoma



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting that the main-stream press in the US have not jumped on this story. Joel Henry Hinrichs III blew himself up just outside of a football stadium packed with 84,000 people! The explosion was be enough to be heard 4 miles away and shatter the windows of a building 100 yards away. Investiagtors found a large cache of explosives and Jihad material in his apartment.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=46640

University officials are in denial and claim that he was just a student with "emotional problems". There is more here than anyone is telling.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

interesting Eric ! wonder if Rush will cover this today on his funny show ? or anyone else in the media world.....

thanks for posting. self-matryr. what a fool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I read this in the Stars and Stripes... Crazy!


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 11, 2005)

ok guys this is now starting to get spooky.... read this!!!!

Friday October 7th at Los Angelis at UCLA......

By Richard Clough
DAILY BRUIN SENIOR STAFF
[email protected]

A calm and quiet Westwood was briefly disrupted Friday afternoon when the Los Angeles Police Department bomb squad inspected and detonated an explosive device found within the Midvale Plaza apartment complex on the 500 block of Midvale Avenue. 

After responding to a call made at 11:13 a.m., the bomb squad arrived at 527 Midvale Ave. to find "an improvised explosive device" in the building's open-air courtyard, said Grace Brady, a spokeswoman for the LAPD. 

Source: http://www.dailybruin.ucla.edu/news/articles.asp?id=34408

at Atlanta, Ga, yesterday October 10th....

Three explosive devices found in a courtyard between two Georgia Tech dormitories on the East Campus Monday morning were part of a "terrorist act," an Atlanta police official said. 

One of the devices exploded, injuring the custodian who found them inside a plastic bag. Two others were detonated by a bomb squad.

The custodian suffered ringing to the ears and was treated at a local hospital. The events led to a temporary evacuation Monday morning.

"It is a terrorist act at this point and depending on the outcome of the investigation it potentially could become a federal violation as well," said Major C.W. Moss of the Atlanta Police Department.

Georgia Tech has a central role as an information/computing hub for counterterrorism/first responder research the reason the campus might be targeted by non-pranksters?

Source: http://www.11alive.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=70306

again in GA, again Monday morning, October 10th.....

Mystery Plane Found at Briscoe Field 
Reported by: Suzanne Marques 
Last Modified: 10/10/2005 11:32:03 PM
A stolen airplane mysteriously showed up at Briscoe Field in Lawrenceville this past weekend, but no one knows where it came from or how it got there.
Investigators know someone piloted the plane, owned by St. Augustine, Fla.-based Pinnacle Aviation from there to Gwinnett County, but they say they have no idea as to who.
Police say the 1995 Cessna Citation arrived at Briscoe Field sometime between 9 p.m. Saturday and 6:30 a.m. Sunday.
The airplane’s owners say they will be in Georgia to pick up the plane on Tuesday. Police say they are investigating all the leads at their disposal.
http://www.11alive.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=70342

The small airport first sprang into international headlines when it was learned that two of the 9/11 hijackers, Mohamed Atta and Marwan al-Shehhi, trained for their terrorist mission at the facility.

Note: size of the aircraft is perfect for moving people and supplies!!!!!

It now appears the massive bomb threat to the NYC subway system this past weekend was a hoax and I think was a test to see how NYPD and the Feds reacted and actually to see what they did in response....

From AP.....

NEW YORK — After four days on high alert, police announced on Monday that they were scaling back security measures in the subways because no evidence had emerged that an alleged terrorist plot to blow up trains would be carried out. 

Officials said they were still investigating claims by a federal intelligence agency informant that Al Qaeda operatives in Iraq had schemed to attack the subways using baby strollers and brief cases packed with remote-controlled explosives as early as Oct. 7. They also continued to defend a decision to flood the subways on Oct. 6 with thousands of extra police officers...

...........Note to all...I have always believed that the current crop of Islamic fascists are using and have been trained by former Spetnaz


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 11, 2005)

Blackwatch said:


> ...Note to all...I have always believed that the current crop of Islamic fascists are using and have been trained by former Spetnaz


Former Spetsnaz? I'm not saying it isn't possible, it could be, but what makes you think that?


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't heard of that Evan sounds like a right screwed up nutter
Stolen plane appears to be just a stolen plane that landed at a particular airport the last thing I would have thought a terrorist group would do is bring attention to themselves.
Blending in would be the best option travel by legitimate transport and not give any leads for the FBI to follow stealing a plane is a bit like waving a flag.
If theses guys want to strike they can so at anytime and anywhere the police etc have to keep an eye on millions of people the terrorists have always had the upper hand in succeeding with there plans to plant bombs 
this however does not mean they can succeed in their aims.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 11, 2005)

This is something I am quite familiar with....especially with the fall of the old Soviet Union and the fact so many Russians were out of work with very valuable skills....

most troops around the world fight to protect their friends on their right and left and for their families....especially elite troops...Spetsnaz fights in contempt of their fellow soldiers....Spetsnaz was divided into two main units, Strategic and Tactical....

Strategic was the most elite composed of the athletes within the Soviet Union who were recruited from the vast sports complex teams....any sport that was a highly disciplined one was used to recruit from...basketball, cross-country, bi-athon, track and field....both men and women were recruited, and as they were already in the communist party they were very political reliable....these were the anti-VIP units to assassinate just before war broke out (both the ruling Party and the losing Party[a ready-made 2ND government], police, religious and to destroy the infrastructure (power, gas, telephone....)just before war breaks out...

second was Tactical, made mostly of conscripts....the main military units subdivided into Army and Naval units....these men (and some women) were ruthlessly selected from active units (any branch) and from Soviet youth organizations like DOSAAF and Kommasol, responsible for premilitary training of Soviet youth prior to military call-up, but remember the youths were not paid much and did this out of fanaticism the communist party, many died in training (much higher than normal losses accepted in the west at the time)....and by the time of the end DOSAAF service as teenagers, they were already experts in the garrote, knife and sub-machine gun....before military service 

Note: the leader of the DOSAAF and Kommasol was always a active-duty Soviet General...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 11, 2005)

There appears to ba more going on than the mainstream press are letting on, or are being allowed to let on. BW, I think you are right about Spetznaz training. There may also be some Chechen influence there as well. Whatever is going on, we ALL need to remain vigilant and be suspicious of things that look out of place. When in doubt, report it. It will be the unreported suspicious activity that can and will lead to casualties.

Some of these may be training ops or probing attacks to watch our reactions and responses.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 11, 2005)

these two-legged wolves were teased and kept on a short leash for years, praying for war...they got experience in Afganistan but the Soviet Union collapsed....so as they still hated the US and the west, individuals started selling thier services all over the world....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

It would not surprise me. In todays world I can see anything happening.


----------

